# Post your clock pictures here



## luckywatch

Here is another one of my clocks. The original bill of sale pictured from 1927 at the grand price of 1 pound and sixteen shillings (those were the days) and a guarantee of four years. Anyone know if the shop is still there?

It would be nice if we could have just one thread to show off our clocks.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## dobra

Nice timepiece. Wait 'til the wife goes away, then give us a Youtube link so we can hear the chime??

Mike


----------



## davehutch

nice and to have the paper work , look forward to the vid when the mrs goes away , lol


----------



## JWL940

Great to have that receipt to go with it. A simple piece of paper but what a difference it makes, is it a family item or something that you've acquired?


----------



## luckywatch

dobra said:


> Nice timepiece. Wait 'til the wife goes away, then give us a Youtube link so we can hear the chime??
> 
> Mike


 SSSSHHHH!!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

JWL940 said:


> Great to have that receipt to go with it. A simple piece of paper but what a difference it makes, is it a family item or something that you've acquired?


I picked this up in 1986 from the Herts and Essex antiques centre in Bishop Stortford. Paid Â£36 and still got the receipt.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

luckywatch said:


> Here is another one of my clocks. The original bill of sale pictured from 1927 at the grand price of 1 pound and sixteen shillings (those were the days) and a guarantee of four years. Anyone know if the shop is still there?
> 
> It would be nice if we could have just one thread to show off our clocks.
> 
> Cheers Scott.


Well, I think you've just started it, Scott. Here's my Grandfather clock that I restored a couple of years ago....I made a blog about the repairs at the time, and it's now in the 'Classic posts' archive at the top of the General Watch discussion forum. This clock has clock makers/repairer's marks and dates scratched onto the reverse of the face dating back to 1732, 1838,1845,1904 and the latest 1964.(I didn't put anything on there when I restored it.) It is signed Richard Winch of Maidenhead. You will notice that the finials are missing from the top, ...probably so it would fit into a lower ceilinged room...and the case has been slightly shortened at the bottom, again, probably due to once standing on a dirt floor and getting damaged.


----------



## dobra

I remember that Roger, an excellent thread and result. My Henry Body long-case clock from Battle in Sussex is a single hander of about 1720/30 vintage., Keeps marvellous time. Her indoors prefers it at rest!!!

Mike


----------



## luckywatch

Roger the Dodger said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one of my clocks. The original bill of sale pictured from 1927 at the grand price of 1 pound and sixteen shillings (those were the days) and a guarantee of four years. Anyone know if the shop is still there?
> 
> It would be nice if we could have just one thread to show off our clocks.
> 
> Cheers Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think you've just started it, Scott. Here's my Grandfather clock that I restored a couple of years ago....I made a blog about the repairs at the time, and it's now in the 'Classic posts' archive at the top of the General Watch discussion forum. This clock has clock makers/repairer's marks and dates scratched onto the reverse of the face dating back to 1732, 1838,1845,1904 and the latest 1964.(I didn't put anything on there when I restored it.) It is signed Richard Winch of Maidenhead. You will notice that the finials are missing from the top, ...probably so it would fit into a lower ceilinged room...and the case has been slightly shortened at the bottom, again, probably due to once standing on a dirt floor and getting damaged.
Click to expand...

What a beauty Roger. The design of the minute hand is, excuse the pun, from another time. Maybe one of the Mods can change the title of the thread to â€˜Post your clock pictures hereâ€™.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

luckywatch said:


> It would be nice if we could have just one thread to show off our clocks here?
> 
> Cheers Scott.
> 
> What a beauty Roger. The design of the minute hand is, excuse the pun, from another time. Maybe one of the Mods can change the title of the thread to â€˜Post your clock pictures hereâ€™.


Good idea, Scott, but you may have to PM one of them as I don't think they venture in here very often.


----------



## davycrocket

Hi Dobra

You said

Quote

"Nice timepiece. Wait 'til the wife goes away, then give us a Youtube link so we can hear the chime??"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

If there is to be a clock section , there are some correct terms to start using .

A TIMEPIECE is a 'Clock' that just shows the time with no sounds .

A clock only 'CHIMES if it is sounding at each quarter hour , and usually has 3 winding holes .

A clock that sounds the hours only and not the quarters is known as a STRIKING clock,

and normally has 2 winding holes.

Rgds

Davycrocket


----------



## mach 0.0013137

luckywatch said:


> Maybe one of the Mods can change the title of the thread to â€˜Post your clock pictures hereâ€™.


Done :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra

Well done Mac, order at last...

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I have my uses


----------



## davehutch

any excuse to post a pic :tongue2:

My 2 clocks >>


----------



## luckywatch

Thanks to Mach for sorting out a spot where we can all post our clocks. I might send him one of me cream eggs. This is an English Smiths Electric. It came with the house 13 years ago. Lady that sold me the house found out I was into clocks and left the clocks for me included in the sale. This was in an outbuilding. I switched the power on and it was running fine with a slight background hum. Itâ€™s what I would expect from an electric but obviously the 710 would not accept that in the main building so it now hangs on the wall in my study unconnected to the mains. Bakelite case. 6 inch face not including the case. Hand adjustment by turning the wheel below the 6. Registered trade mark is SEC. I would date it as 1950 but I am not an expert.


----------



## AVO

I'll play....L-R: Jaeger (sans LeCoultre) travel alarm c.1960s ; c.1900 French oak mantel clock ; c. 1900 French striking carriage, Glasgow retailed










A close up of the Jaeger:










c.1930s Enfield striking clock:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

luckywatch said:


> Thanks to Mach for sorting out a spot where we can all post our clocks. I might send him one of me cream eggs. This is an English Smiths Electric. It came with the house 13 years ago. Lady that sold me the house found out I was into clocks and left the clocks for me included in the sale. This was in an outbuilding. I switched the power on and it was running fine with a slight background hum. Itâ€™s what I would expect from an electric but obviously the 710 would not accept that in the main building so it now hangs on the wall in my study unconnected to the mains. Bakelite case. 6 inch face not including the case. Hand adjustment by turning the wheel below the 6. Registered trade mark is SEC. I would date it as 1950 but I am not an expert.


You`re welcome :thumbsup:

Here`s my modern reproduction of your clock...

*Smiths `Sectric` *










It has a tuning-fork like super smooth second hand B)

I`ve also got these old alarm clocks...

*"Services"* *EXEL** `Foreign` (possibly made by Thiel Bros., Germany)circa mid/late 1930s?*



















*"Services" **CALLER **`Foreign` **(possibly made by Thiel Bros., Germany)** circa late 1930s.*










As shown in this late 1930s Services catalogue...


----------



## davehutch

some great clocks here guys , thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## dobra

Gugenmus clock from Poland. Can't find out much about it. Not mine - yet!










Mike


----------



## luckywatch

dobra said:


> Gugenmus clock from Poland. Can't find out much about it. Not mine - yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Wow! A snake that tells the time. We must see some more of that. Please.


----------



## dobra

Don't know any more LW.

Here is a Seth Thomas paperweight clock. Very heavy. Cost Â£5 and it goes.



















Mike


----------



## dobra

Here is another Dutch wall clock with Hermle movement. Not going when I bought it, but a basic clean and clock oil worked well. Keeps time within about two minutes per week.










Mike


----------



## Will Fly

My 1930s mantel clock - nice mixed woods body and bog standard Bayard French 8-day movement...


----------



## dobra

Like the design of the case Will.

Mike


----------



## luckywatch

Lovely marked wood case. Thanks for showing that Will.


----------



## dobra

Germania

Braun alarm clocks, all bought in junk/charity shops and cleaned up. Mainly battery contacts and a bit of Polywatch (why not Polyclock?). See Braun have started making them as the original company near Frankfurt a M went bust.










Mike


----------



## Thomasr

I'll play. Got to of these beasties, only this one works though


----------



## dobra

Nice example Thomas. Looks like an Ansonia American clock to me. Mine is an enamelled iron clock, *Unique*. Cost $150.

Mike


----------



## luckywatch

Thomasr said:


> I'll play. Got to of these beasties, only this one works though


 That looks heavy, any more pictures.


----------



## luckywatch

This clock came with the house 13 years ago. I donâ€™t know much about it. Over 12 inches tall and 10 inches wide. Under the 12 it says â€˜Christopher Maynard Londonâ€™. This is not, in my opinion a quality clock. I expect it was mass produced, perhaps as a reproduction. If anyone has any information feel free to pass it on. It would be good to get a date. I will guess and say 1960 to 1970.

Look at the minute hand then compare it to the quality clock Roger posted on page 1.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I must just clarify a point here...the hands in these pics...



















...were some stamped hands I bought from Cousins, and while they are perfectly acceptable as hands of the era, I thought they looked too 'heavy' for the clock. Because the original minute hand was a bodged thing made out of two pieces,I therefore decided (and this is all available to read near the end of the Grandfather Clock Project) to make my own minute hand, to match the original hour hand, as seen in this pic...










If you visit the thread, all will become clear.


----------



## JWL940

Some interesting clocks on display here. Bringing the scale right down this one has pride of place in my collection. From the front it looks utterly uninspiring:










And the rear, with cover removed, isn't much better:










But twist it to one side and you can see it is a little out of the ordinary with a glass tube making up the side wall and the front and rear frames held together with turned pillars. Although they are not maked the pillars look to be silver, the frame certainly isn't.










Dismantling for a closer look we have a 10-turn fusee but what really sets this clock apart from all my other carriage clocks is the two-plane lever escapement. A still photograph doesn't do it justice, it needs to be seen working.



















Although it is unusual the build quality of the escapement platform is nowhere near that of the rest of the clock.

The clock has been in my possession for a couple of years but still I've not discovered who made it. It appears in Allix & Bonnert's bible 'Carriage Clocks, their history and developent' but it isn't attributed to any maker there either, any clues anybody?










Prior to obtaining the clock I had quite a lengthy email exchange with another forum member on its merits and rarity, thanks for all you advice and encouragement Harryblakes7, I still owe you a pint.


----------



## Shiner

This is an oak cased chiming clock that I have just bought and is now sitting on my mantlepiece.


----------



## davehutch

keep the pics coming , there is some great clocks here :thumbup:


----------



## Shiner

It has a good quality substantial movement, but I'll need to re-silver the dial.


----------



## AVO

What are we today...Friday? I happened to open the GMT website just before 6.00 tonight.

I am wearing my 96-year-old Marvin watch that I set 2 days ago (20 sec fast); it is currently at +9 seconds.

The 1930's Enfield clock on the mantelpiece (wound and set on Sunday) struck at 18.00.04

Don't you just love old stuff?:buba:


----------



## dobra

Here's one that has Mercedes on it, but nowt to do with the car company, and don't take photographs....










Mike


----------



## William_Wilson

Here are a couple. One of them belonged to my great-aunt and one to my grandparents (can't remember which is which). Both of them need serious attention inside and out. The ornate one may have originally belonged to my great grandparents.










It has these on either end.










It has this at the bottom.










And the other one...










Later,

William


----------



## davehutch

just this last 5 mins, won this one >


----------



## luckywatch

Amazing, I could look at clocks all day. I was collecting clocks before I got in to watches. Thanks to everyone for posting.


----------



## luckywatch

Here is one I picked up at an antique fair 25 years or so ago. German made.


----------



## frogspawn

Not really a clock person but when this turned up on the bay i could not resist...


----------



## AVO

^^^What a fascinating piece! How does the calendar work, and is there an alarm?:buba:


----------



## JWL940

Frogspawn, that is sensational


----------



## JWL940

A little out of the ordinary.


----------



## frogspawn

AVO said:


> ^^^What a fascinating piece! How does the calendar work, and is there an alarm? :buba:


No alarm unfortunately , the calendar is driven from the clock - i suspect tiny chains or Imps. Themo works but the barometer is very sticky. Keeps good time but I think it needs a service as only seems to run for 6 days before needing a wind, anyone know where it should go? Have found very little info about the maker on the net. Nice to have when travelling...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Here's my kitchen clock......



















......I'll get me coat....... :lol:


----------



## davycrocket

Hi Rog

A technical question for you .

How do you get your pictures straight into your posts?

I am not into picture hosting, and other forums that I use allow downloading directly from

'My Pictures ' on my computer.

Rgds

Davycrocket


----------



## Roger the Dodger

You will need to use a hosting site, Davy....I and lots of other members use Photobucket. The Photobucket site has just recently undergone a major upgrade which slightly changed the way pics were uploaded/downloaded. To this end, last weekend, I made a couple of short videos detailing how to use the new PB. View them in full screen mode, the HD will kick in after a few seconds (these are my first ever vids). The split screen effect I use in the first one only works if you have Windows 7..for earlier versions (eg Vista, XP) use the 'restore down' icon in the top R of your screen (the two overlapping squares) and place the resulting frames side by side...and drag and drop as described in the vid. Hope this helps.











To set up a PB account (it's free!), Google Photobucket.


----------



## luckywatch

Roger the Dodger said:


> Here's my kitchen clock......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......I'll get me coat....... :lol:


Roger let me help you get your coat!


----------



## luckywatch

I bought this myself 30 years ago in Donegal town, county Donegal, Eire. The famous Diamond brand from Shanghai. A very loud tick and when the alarm goes off I would liken it to the arrival of a Second World War fire engine entering your bedroom.

I saw an earlier one of these fetch Â£127 on the bay just recently.


----------



## dobra

There are some fascinating clocks being shewn here. Like your portrait LW in the left bell!!

Mike


----------



## harryblakes7

Here is my best Anniversary clock, took ages to clean, 1920's - 30's with enamel dial and pendulum, there is no mark on the dial by the way, must be some dust on the glass dome, i like the old Anniversary clocks...... :yes:


----------



## dobra

First class looking 400 day clock Harry. Is the makers name on the back plate of the movement?

Mike


----------



## dobra

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Wake up in an East Berlin flat to your Ruhla mass produced alarm clock. This one is now on the IoW.




























Alright, you can go back to sleep now!

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger

IoW = Isle of Wight...yes? The clock is very..........bright?.....That orange is very eye catching.


----------



## Rotundus

dobra said:


> Mike


awwww, sad little face :lol:


----------



## pugster

harryblakes7 said:


> Here is my best Anniversary clock, took ages to clean, 1920's - 30's with enamel dial and pendulum, there is no mark on the dial by the way, must be some dust on the glass dome, i like the old Anniversary clocks...... :yes:


some fantastic clocks in here , very nice harry - im a sucker for enamel / guilloche work.


----------



## mjsrb5

This is my old station clock. I bought it on ebay about 10 years ago for Â£200 I think.

It's 16 inches in diameter and has a nice loud tick.


----------



## luckywatch

Beautiful station clock. Thanks for showing it. How long would that run on one wind and do you know it's history?

:thumbup:


----------



## mjsrb5

luckywatch said:


> Beautiful station clock. Thanks for showing it. How long would that run on one wind and do you know it's history?
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks mate. It runs about 4-5 days on a wind. I've no idea of the history unfortunately.


----------



## harryblakes7

dobra said:


> First class looking 400 day clock Harry. Is the makers name on the back plate of the movement?
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, yes it's made by Jahresuhren-Fabrik and dated 1930, it has two small elephants stamped into the bottom of the brass facing each other, i bought this clock for Â£75 which i thought was a good buy, the blue guilloche enamel really sets it off, i like these enamel clocks so if anyone has got another then message me please


----------



## pugster

harryblakes7 said:


> dobra said:
> 
> 
> 
> First class looking 400 day clock Harry. Is the makers name on the back plate of the movement?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike, yes it's made by Jahresuhren-Fabrik and dated 1930, it has two small elephants stamped into the bottom of the brass facing each other, i bought this clock for Â£75 which i thought was a good buy, the blue guilloche enamel really sets it off, i like these enamel clocks so if anyone has got another then message me please
Click to expand...

fantastic buy , i'll give you 80 quid for it now  , i think you will be lucky to get another in good condition for a lot more than you paid. :notworthy: , ive seen ones with the same setup but no enamel/guilloche work at Â£150/200.


----------



## AbingtonLad

Well I'm not quite sure how this happened but I seem to have gathered quite a large collection of working and non-working clocks, mainly Smiths and mainly bakelite.

To be honest I think I bought the glass fronted cabinet first, just because I liked it, then decided that some clock would fit in rather nicely. But I'll let you guys be the judges of that!










I've got a particular hankering for the five Smiths clocks you can see occupying the second row down and the second-left position on row three. See if you can guess which one was just added to the collection...

Ultimately I'd like to fill the whole cabinet with these ones (anally retentive, moi? :lol: ) but I'm having trouble tracking down any colour variations beyond the five I already have. If you've come across any others please let me know!


----------



## luckywatch

Wow they look like Bakelite cases. Be nice to have some closer shots.

:yes:


----------



## AbingtonLad

They are indeed bakelite, on the whole. I'll try to get some shots - the marbled ones are particularly nice.

So far I've only had one seller who failed to realise that bakelite needs more than its fair share of bubble wrap to make it through our postal system. I could show you pictures of that clock but it would make you cry :down:


----------



## Shiner

This is my 8 day mantle clock now that I have re-silvered the dial and re-gilded the areas of the case that had originally been gilded but had practically been worn away with polishing. The chiming side could not be silenced by the lever and when I removed the dial for re-silvering I noticed that the locking pin had been broken, so I replaced this and now the clock is working perfectly and keeping superb time.

One advantage the clock has over a lot of movements from this era is that it has a platform escapement instead of a pendulum which means that it does not need to be set in beat every time that it is moved from one place to another.


----------



## Shiner

The dial before re-silvering.


----------



## Shiner

The re-silvered dial.


----------



## Shiner

The substantial English movement has a platform escapement and chimes on four graduated gongs and strikes on a larger single gong.


----------



## luckywatch

What a little beauty Shiner. That must be an Oak case.


----------



## Shiner

Yes, it's a medium oak case with really nice figured graining, and it's quite heavy at 14lbs.


----------



## Shiner

It even looks nice from the back!


----------



## JWL940

Unlike most of the clocks here this won't win any beauty competitions. It's been in the family longer than I have and is one of the few (read only) clocks my wife complains about if I let it run down.










Behind the well lived-in exterior is a lovely fusee movement. Can they get any simpler?


----------

